# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Pablo Escobar- krimineli me i madh i te gjitha koherave!

## Toro

Pablo Escobar
Pablo Escobar was born in 1949 and was the son of a peasant framer and a school teacher in Medellin, Colombia, As a young boy, Pablo was expelled from school and drifted into petty crimes during a very violent period of history for Colombia, Pablo got his start in cocaine when he would deliver cocoa paste from the Andean Mountains to the laboratories in Medellin. He was caught once during this period but the charges were dropped on a technicality.

    By the age of 26, Pablo made the transition from drug courier to drug smuggler. At that time, cocaine was worth $35,000 a kilo and a small plane carrying only a minimal amount could make big money. This began the rise of "El Patron" or The Boss. Soon by the age of 30, Pablo had made enough money from smuggling drugs into the United States that he purchased the Hacienda Napoles for $63 million and owned his own helicopter, a private zoo, and thousands of acres of land spread throughout Colombia.

     Pablo and his close associates thought of themselves as the new Al Capone because what he did eventually became legal after prohibition.  Pablo and his friends seriously believed that what they were doing was not illegal and one day it would become legal and their money and enterprises would be legitimized.  Pablo even owned a car of Al Caponeís.

    Pabloís planes loaded with cocaine had an astonishing success rate and the gauntlet of U.S. Customs planes only detected one in a hundred. These planes were smuggling about 400 kilos of cocaine a trip and one flight could net his cartel $10 million. The planes would land at remote airstrips or would drop the cargo in remote waterways were high-powered speed boats would rush and pick up the merchandise.



    By the age of 32, Pablo was earning a half a million dollars a day. One problem he had was competition in Medellin. His biggest three competitors were the three Ochoa Brothers. The question for Pablo was to cooperate or compete. Pablo decided to cooperate and soon these loose business organization merged into one organization and began to work together cooperatively. They began to mix shipments up so there were three groups in one shipment thus displacing some of the cost when the shipment were intercepted. This new diversified group became known as the Medellin Cartel and split up the U.S. market with its competitors in the Colombian city of Cali, the Cali Cartel.

    Soon the new cartel was running five flights a week into the United States and Escobar personally was making a million dollars a day. With his money, he purchased a soccer field and sponsored a soccer team. He set up social programs for poor people and hired poor people to do construction, to run business for him, and to teach in the local schools. At that time, he was doing more for the people of Medellin than the local federal government was doing. With his new power base, Escobar set his sights even higher.

    Pablo decided in 1982 to run in the Congressional election and was elected as a substitute congressman. In a highly publicized debate, senior congress member Rodrigo Lara Bonilla chastised the Congress for allowing the illegal drug trafficking trade to enter the federal government. He claimed Colombia could never reform as long as the drug traffickers held power in office. Pablo was soon forced to step down from Congress and on April 30, 1984; Bonilla was assassinated in retaliation for his comments.

This assassination caused the President of Colombia, Belisario Betancur to fight the illegal drug industry even more aggressively that ultimately led to his assassination as well during a political rally in Bogot·, the capital of Colombia. Pablo reign of terror did not end there as he soon exploded a bomb outside police headquarters, which killed 63 and wounded 600. On November 27th, 1989, an Avianca jet blew up in mid-air killing all 107 passengers and crew. These events led to the introduction of a new word into the vocabulary: Narco-Terrorism.

    With the heat on Pablo and his family ever more in danger, Pablo began secret negotiations with the government and struck a deal that would allow him to build his own prison, La Catedral, otherwise known as "Club Medellin." His "prison" had a jacuzzi, a discothËque, and a spacious living room. He would have visitors come and go as he pleased but on one occasion, Pablo had three men executed inside the compound. After the new president heard of this, he dispatched the military to arrest Pablo and send him to a normal prison.

    Pablo escaped before they arrived which sparked off a 17-month manhunt. On December 2nd, 1993, Pablo called his son Juan Pablo and the police were able to pinpoint his location and went to arrest him. Pablo tried to escape with a barrage of gunfire but was ultimately shot dead by the police.

----------


## Lexuesja

E o Toro sa keq qe nuk di anglish, se do ta kisha lexuar me gjithe qef kete histori   ,ce do ne shkollat e Enverit na kan mesu vetem Rusisht .lool

----------


## Toro

Pablo Escobar, emri i plote i te cilit eshte Pablo Emilio Escobar Gaviria lindi ne qytetin industrial Medejin te Kolumbise ne 1949.Bir i nje fermeri dhe nje mesuese te shkolles fillore, Pablo e filloi karieren e tij kriminale ne moshen 14 vjecare duke vjedhur guret e varrit nga varrezat e qytetit dhe duke i shitur ato. Ne moshen 16vjecare filloi te pinte marihuana dhe te vidhte makina, 17 vjec filloi te merrej me shperndarjen e marihuanes , ndersa 18 vjec kreu vrasjen e pare.
Ne fund te viteve '70 Pablo filloi te merrej me transportimin e pastes se kokes nga malet e Andeve ne laboratoret e Medejin ku pasta e kokas kthehej ne kokaine. Pasi asgjesoi nje nga trafikantet me te medhenj te qytetit, Escobar u morr vete personalisht me trafikimin e kokaines. Oreksi i Amerikes per kokaine, ne fund te viteve '70, fillim te viteve '80, cmimi mjaft i larte i kokaines ( 35 000$ kilja) dhe lehtesia e trasportimit te saj ne SHBA, e shnderruan Escobarin ne nje nga trafikantet me te fuqishem te qytetit. Escobar perdori aeroplane te vegjel te tipit "Cesna" per trasportimin e droges nga Kolumbia ne Bahame, ku kishte ndertuar dhe nje aeroport te vogel  mbi nje ishull artificial.
Escobari ofroi bashkepunim trafikanteve te tjere te qytetit Medejin, vellezerve Ochoa, duke ndare me ta shpenzimet e shperndarjes, rrjetin e trafikimit ne kolumbi dhe SHBA, fitimet dhe riskun e kapjes se "ngarkesave" nga dogana amerikane dhe policia. Keshtu u krijua i ashtuquajturi Karteli i Medejin, nje nga kartelet me te fuqishme ne Kolumbi dhe ne bote ne trafikimin e kokaines.Ne moshen 32 vjecare Pablo Escobar fitonte 500 mije $ ne dite nga trafikimi i kokaines, ndersa 3-4 vjet me vone kjo shume do te shnderrohet ne 1 milion $ ne dite. 
I gjendur nga nje vjedhes guresh te varreve dhe makinash ne nje milioner, Pablo Escobar bleu pasuri te medha ne Kolumbi dhe ne Karaibe. Nje nga rancot e tija, Hasienda Napoles, kishte vlere 63 milione $, nderkohe qe zoteronte nje flote te tere helikopteresh, aeroplanesh, makinash fuoristrada , nje kopsht zoologjik personal me kafshe nga gjithe kontinentet dhe disa mijera hektare toke ne Kolumbi. Ne qytetin e tij te lindjes, Medejin, Escobari bleu nje stadium futbolli, nje skuader futbolli, organizoi disa skuadra te ligave te reja te bejsbollit, nje gazete lokale. Escobar dhe bashkepunetoret e tij e konsideronin veten e tyre si "Robin Hude" bashkekohore, nje "Al Kapone i ri", nderkohe qe mburrej se zoteronte nje prej makinave te Al Kapones. Escobar organizoi nje sistem privat social duke shperndare rroga dhe pensione, per te ndihmuar te varferit, ndertoi rreth 2600 apartamente te reja ne nje lagje te Medejin, lagje qe sot e kesaj dite quhet "Pallatet Pablo Escobar".
Pervec trafikimit te kokaines, Pablo Escobar ishte dhe nje kriminel i paskrupullt dhe i pameshirshem. Duke perdoru moton "Argjendin ose plumbin", Escobar u jepte rryshfete te majme policeve dhe gjykatesve qe pranonin te bashkepunonin me te. Ne rast kundershtimi, "te pakorruptuarit" gjendeshin te vdekur ose me "gravaten kolumbiane"- ( shpikje e Escobar) ose me nje plumb mbas qafe. 
Por megjithese kishte kaq shume para, pasuri dhe fame, Pablo Escobar nuk ishte i kenaqur. Ai synonte te merrej me politike dhe enderronte te behej president i Kolumbise. Pablo gezonte popullaritet te madh ne shtetin e tij te lindjes (Antioquia) dhe ne vitin 1983 u zgjodh si kongresmen  ne parlamentin kolumbian. Kongresmeni i vjeter kolumbian Rodrigo Lara Bonija ne nje debat te zjarrte ne parlament kritikoi Kongresin kolumbian qe lejoi nje trafikant ilegal kokaine te zinte ofiq qeveritar. Si pasoje e ketij debati, Pablo Escobar u rrezua nga posti i kongresmenit ne 30 prill 1984. Bonija u ekzekutua nga njerez te Pablo Escobar si raprezalje per deklaratet e tija. Ishte momenti kur Pablo Escobar i shpalli lufte shtetit te Kolumbise.
Vrasja e Bonijas , beri qe qeveritaret kolumbiane me ne krye Presidentin Belisario Bentakur, te merrnin masa te rrepta ndaj trafikanteve te kokaines. U krijuan nje repart i vecante policie me ne krye kolonelin Hugo Martinez,( i ngjashem me RENEAN shqiptare) me qellim special per te luftuar trafikantet si Pablo Escobar dhe bashkepunetoret e tij, ndersa zyrtare te larte kolumbiane deklaruan se po te kapeshin , trafikantet e kokaines do te ekstradoheshin ne SHBA per tu gjykuar. Pergjigja e Pablo Escobar erdhi nepermjet dy sulmeve me bomba me telekontrol , e para kunder drejtorit te pergjithshem te Policise Federale kolumbiane, e dyta ndaj shefit te skuadres speciale antinarkotik para nderteses se Policise ne Bogota. Ne bomben e pare u perdoren 150 kg dinamit, ndersa ne te dyten 250 kg. Numri i viktimave  rreth 80 te vrare dhe 700 te plagosur ne te dyja sulmet, por te dy shefat e policise i shpetuan vdekjes per qime. Duke rritur presionin rreth Pablo Escobar, policia arriti te asgjesoje disa bashkepunetore te Escobar ne 1986. Qeveria kolumbiane kerkoi ndihmen e qeverise amerikane per kete ceshtje. Skuader speciale e CIA-s qe merrej me pergjimet e telefonave u mor me pergjimet dhe hartimin e struktures se organizates se Pablo Escobar, ndersa  komando te "Delta Force" trajnonin skuadren kolumbiane antinarkotik. Per kunderpergjigje, Escobar pagoi guerrilas te armatosur majtiste te fraksionit FARC te sulmonin Pallatin e Drejtesise ne Bogota. Gjate ketij rrethimi u vrane 90 vete, midis te cileve dhe 11 nga 21 gjyqtaret e larte te Kolumbise, nderkohe qe dogjen te gjitha dosjet e krimineleve te ishin kandidate per ekstradim ne SHBA.
Por terrori i ushtruar nga Pablo Escobar nuk ndaloi ketu. Ne vitin 1989, vit zgjedhjesh ne Kolumbi, Escobar ekzekutoi 3 nga pese kandidatet per President te Kolumbise gjate fushates elektorale, ndersa ne nentor te vitit 1989, Pablo hodhi ne ere aeroplanin e kompanise Avianca duke vrare 107 persona ne bord. Atentati i ishte drejtuar nenpresidentit kolumbian Gaviria, i cili nuk hipi ne te ne momentin e fundit.
I gjetur nen presionin e skuadres antitrafik te kolonelit Martinez, Escobar deklaroi se do ti zhbente ata brenda 1 jave. Por asnje nga 600 policet qe perbenin skuadren speciale anti-Escobar( Search BlocK) nuk u vra. Per raprezalje Escobar ekzekutonte perdite ne Medejin police te thjeshte. Brenda dhjetorit 1989, 60 police te thjeshte qe nuk kishin te benin fare me skuadren antitrafik te Martinezit, u vrane neper rruget e Medejin. Cmimet e vena ne koken e cdo polici ndryshonin sipas grades se tyre!!!!!
Megjithate fshehurazi, Escobar bente negociata me qeverine kolumbiane per tu dorezuar sipas kushteve te tij. Per kete perdorte intelektuale, ish kongresmene, prifterinj te cilet i kishte rrembyer.Pablo Escobar e gjunjoezoi shtetin kolumbian. Kushtet e Pablos ishin: 1) Ndryshimi i kushtetutes kolumbiane dhe heqja e ligjit per ekstradim ne SHBA, 2) Shperndarja skuadres antitrafik(Search Block) e kolonelit Martinez,3) Pablo do te burgosej ne burgun qe do te ndertonte vete. Pasi u pranuan keto kushte,Pablo u dorezua diten qe nga Kushtetuta kolumbiane u hoq ligji per ekstradim ne SHBA. U ngujua ne nje "burg" te ndertuar prej tij ne periferi te Medejin, te ashtuquajturin "La Catedral". "Burgu" kishte brenda xhakuzi, nje salle diskoje, disa dhoma gjumi per Pablon dhe truprojat e tij, nderkohe qe Pablo vazhdonte trafikun i mbrojtur nga konkurrentet brenda territorit te "burgut". Rojet qeveritare te armatosura deri ne dhembe ne fakt ishin per te mbrojtur Escobar nga konkurrentet e jashtem, ndersa truprojat e Pablos e mbronin ate brenda mureve te "La Catedral". Padyshim qe Pablo dilte per "pushime" sa here ti donte qejfi nga burgu, ndersa nuk mungonin perdite prostitutat qe kenaqnin Pablon dhe bashkepunetoret e tij.
Megjithese iu plotesuan kushtet, Escobar i beri nje atentat te dyte kolonelit Martinez, atentat qe deshtoi. Trafikimi i kokaines vazhdoi dhe gjate kohes qe Pablo ishte ne "burg", madje arriti deri aty sa te ekzekutonte brenda burgut tre bashkepunetore te tij qe ai dyshonte se e vidhnin.
Kur u mor vesh vrasja e tre vetave brenda mureve te burgut, ministri i Drejtesise se Kolumbise vendosi ta coje Pablon ne nje burg prej verteti. Ky vendim u mor vesh nga Pablo, i cili arriti te rrembeje per 2 dite zv/ministrin e drejtesise qe kish shkuar ne "La Catedral" ti komunikonte vendimin. Pablo u "arratis" nga burgu duke i shpetuar ndjekjes se nje brigade te tere te ushtrise kolumbiane(!!!)( shqip te themi doli jashte duke ecur si zotni) dhe kaloi ne ilegalitet.
Pas dy ditesh i dergoi qeverise dhe popullit kolumbian se do te pranonte te rikthehej ne "La Catedral" ne paqe -megjithese qeveria i kishte shkelur kushtet e vena prej tij, por vetem nese roje te burgut kesaj rradhe do te ishin jo police kolumbiane, por ushtare te OKB!!!!!
Natyrisht qe keto kushte nuk u moren parasysh, qeveria kolumbiane kerkoi dorezimin e tij pa kushte dhe riktheu ne detyre kolonelin Martinez, nderkohe qe ftoi perseri skuadren Centra Spike te CIA-s dhe "Delta Force" te fillonin  ndjekjen e Escobar ne bashkepunim me skuadren antitrafik kolumbiane te rikrijuar ( Search Block).Qeveria kolumbiane ndryshoi legjislacionin e kushtetutes duke lejuar trupa te huaja ( amerikane) te merrnin pjese ne operacione anti-Escobar.
Keshtu pra ne vitin 1992,  fshehur ne xhunglat e Kolumbise dhe ne getot e Medejin ku shihej si hero, Escobar rifilloi fushaten e terrorit. Por kesaj rradhe nuk kishte te bente vetem me Search Block-un kolumbian, Centa Spike e CIA-s dhe "Delta Force" te USMC ( United States Marine Corps) por dhe me nje organizate te re kolumbiane te krijuar nga persona te persekutuar nga Pablo Escobar dhe konkurrente te tij- LOS PEPES. LOS PEPES ne spanjisht eshte akronim per "Populli i persekutuar nga Pablo Escobar" perbeheshin nga njerez te thjeshte ish te aferm te viktimave te Pablos dhe ishin te armatosur me para te financuara nga karteli rival i Kalit( qytet ne Kolumbi) si dhe te informuar per strukturen e Kartelit te Medejin nga njerez te kolonelit Martinez te Search Block, por dhe agjente te CIA-s. Duke pasur liri veprimi te pakufizuar nga ligji meqe nuk ishin organizate qeveritare , Los Pepes vepronin me metodat e skuadrave te vdekjes duke ekzekutuar publikisht te aferm , avokate , bashkepunetore te Pablo Escobar. Menjeher embas shfaqjes se Los Pepes ne skene, u hodhen ne ere nje pallat 5 katesh ne qender te Bogotas -prone e te emes se Pablos , prona te konfiskuar a te Pablos, disa ranchove te tij iu vu zjarri, makina te tij luksoze u bene shkrumb e hi, si dhe u lane ne gjak pjesa me e madhe e te afermeve dhe te bashkepunetoreve te Pablo Escobar. Los Pepes nuk kursyen as avokatet e Pablos te cilet i masakruan se bashku me femijet e tyre. Nuk kursyen gjithashtu as bashkepunetoret e e Pablos ne qeverine kolumbiane si ish drejtorin e Policise Kombetare kolumbiane, Karlos Kasadiegon, bashkepunetor i deklaruar i Pablos. Keshtu gjithnje e me shpesh , bashkepunetore te Pablos ose dorezoheshin tek policia kolumbiane e Martinez, ose gjendeshin te vdekur me nje tabele te nenshkruar rreth qafes ku shkruante :" Los Pepes. Ky eshte bashkepunetor i Pablo Escobar. Pablo se shpejti do te jete rradha jote!"
I ndjekur nga policia kolumbiane, CIA, Los Pepes, Pablo Escobar humbi aksesin ne parate cash, nuk pranonte njeri te bashkepunonte me te dhe aq me teper tanime ishte i frikesuar per jeten e familjes se tij, gruas Maria Viktoria, djalit te vet 16 vjecar Huan Pablo dhe vjazes se tij 5 vjecare Manuela. Me makinacione te ndryshme ai u nxorri femijeve nje vize amerikane per ti derguar ne Majami te ishin te mbrojtur. Por ne aeroportin e Bogotas, gruaja dhe femijet u kthyen nga qeveria kolumbiane mbrapsht sepse ambasadori amerikan Morris Busby i kishte konsideruar vizat e femijeve te parregullta pasi ishin nxjerre pa pranine e te dy prinderve te tyre ( pasi ishin poshte 18 vjec). Nje perpjekje e dyte e Pablos per ti derguar femijet dhe gruan ne Gjermani, deshtoi, pasi qeveria gjermane i riktheu ata mbrapsht nga aeroporti i Dorttmundit ku arriten. Te demoralizuar, Escobaret u vendosen ne nje hotel luksoz ne Bogota, hotel i cili ishte boshatisur nga frika se Los Pepes do ta sulmonin per te vrare femijet e Pablos.
I demoralizuar, i frikesuar dhe duke nderruar banese cdo 3-4 ore, Pablo Escobar u be i pakujdeshem duke folur me ore te gjata ne telefon me te birin per ta mesuar ate se si te kerkonte mbrojtje nga presidenti Gaviria. Nje nga keto telefonata u kap nga oficere te Search Block, qe gjeten keshtu burimin dhe adresen ku gjendej Escobar. Duke vepruar me shpejtesi, ofiecere te Search Block, te ndihmuar nga snaipere te CIA-s  rrethuan banesen ku gjendej Escobar.Pas disa shkembimesh zjarri per disa minuta, Pablo Emilio Escobar Gaviria ra i vdekur i goditur me tre plumba, dy ne kembe dhe nje mbrapa veshit te djathte. Djali i kolonelit Martinez, antar i Search Block, ngriti grushtin lart duke thirrur :"Rrofte Kolumbia, Pablo Escobar vdiq!"
Keshtu perfundoi jeta e kriminelit me te madh te te gjitha koherave, te njeriut i cili i shpalli lufte te hapur shtetit te Kolumbise , qe e gjunjezoi ate. Pablo Escobar ka vrare me doren e tij mbi 100 persona dhe eshte pergjegjes per  vrasjen e mijera te tjereve dhe plagosjen e disa mijera te tjereve. Ne ceremonine e varrimit, e cila ishte madheshtore, mijera vete, te varfer nga rrethinat e Medejin e shoqeruan trupin e kriminelit ne varreza.
Dhe sot e kesaj dite varri i ketij krimineli i cili nderohet si hero popullor ne getot e Kolumbise eshte i mbushur me lule, ndersa familja e tij, gruaja dhe femijet kane kerkuar azil ne Argjentine.

----------


## Toro

Pablo Escobar 1949-1993

----------


## BEBA

kam jetuar disa kohe ne qytetin ku u be i famshem Medejin.Edhe sot e kesaj dite njezit e thjeshte dhe te varfer bejne kryqin ne emrin e Pablo Escobar.

----------


## Lexuesja

Toro! Po e pij me lezet te madh kete kafe ,duke lexuar perkthimin e historis se keti kriminelit te madh te kohes,me ka cuditur se nuk e kisha lexuar ndonjehere kete historo ,dhe po me kujton kriminelat qe jane te korruptuar me qeverin ne Shqiperi.S'me mbetet tjeter vecese  te falenderoj per shkrimet historike qe sjell ti ne forum .Je nje djal shume aktiv ne kete forum dhe shume me durim te madh. Je nje person qe me ke pelqyer dhe ne komunikimin me antaret dhe plotesimin e kerkesave te tyre. Mund te them pa frike qe je nje historian me cmimin nobel per ne Shqiptaret. Kam shume respekt,dhe jam shume mirenjohese ,Te uroj me gjithe shpirt, suksese e lumturi pac kudo qe te jesh ne jete.

Me nje respekt te vecante Lexuesja

----------


## shigjeta

Toro eshte vertet nje histori interesante. Pashe nje emision te gjate kushtuar pikerisht, ndjekjes dhe eleminimit te Pablo Escobar. Vetem perdorimi i teknologjise se fundit dhe bashkpunimi i forcave speciale amerikane me ato kolumbiane bene te mundur zhdukjen e tij. 
Ne ate emision, ngriheshin edhe disa pika qe kishin te benin me kete eliminim, si psh nese vrasja ishte bere nga nje sniper amerikan apo qe Escobar ishte dorezuar, por perseri e kishin ekzekutuar "me gjak te ftohte". Kjo ndoshta se ka akoma shume qe e shikojne si hero.

----------


## Veshtrusja

burim i postit nr.1:

http://home.sandiego.edu/~csimonds/pablo%20escobar.htm

----------

